# Qualified chef Wages



## Petajane (May 26, 2013)

Any information on qualified chef wages in upmarket restaurants.... Cannot be €1000... €5-6 hour... The empregadas earn more than that... Any relevant Information appreciated. Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Could well be with current crisis try the agencies to get an idea


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

When a qualified nurse, with a degree, takes home if she is lucky €800 a month I think you are pretty near the going rate.
A HGV driver is paid €5 an hour. 
The average take home pay is about €500 a month.

Portugal Average Salary Income - Job Comparison
Cost of Living in Lisbon, Portugal. Prices in Lisbon.


----------

